# ICC 10er Stammgruppe sucht neue Gilde!



## CoHanni (30. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen bzw Mahlzeit!

Unsere ICC 10er Stammgruppe(auf Echsenkessel) sucht eine neue Gilde auf einen neuen Server!

Wir sind:

Eule
Magier
Retri
Tankadin
Holy(Paladin)
Enhancer
Tank/Healdruide
Schurke(?)
Heal/Shadowpriester

wir suchen eine Raidgilde auf einem Server wo es !KEINE! Wartezeiten bzw Warteschlange zum einloggen gibt, da das, zugeben, die Motivation bzw die Freude aufs Spielen senkt!

Wir würden in dieser 10er Stammgruppe zu Euch transen und auch in der Gruppe ICC 10 weiter bestreiten(um die Komplikation der neuen Gruppenzusammenstellung zu umgehen), jedoch 25er Gildenruns mitmachen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da es uns hier leider nicht möglich ist bzw alle 25er Raids sich aufgelöst hatten -.-! 

Ansich sind wir eine gemütliche, gut gelaunte, hilfsbereite Gruppen( auf Erfolge etc bezogen).

Also ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Ps. Wer zählen kann, zählt nur 9 Leute, das liegt daran, dass 1 DD-DK nicht mittransen wird, das ? beim Schurken steht dafür, dass er sich noch nicht sicher ist :/


----------



## Galadriel1980 (3. Februar 2010)

*Ich grüße Euch!

Wir die "Monarchs of the Darkness" von der Todeswache sind auf der Suche nach aktiven und fähigen Spielern, um einen gildeninternen ICC 25er Raid zu gestalten. Wir führen selber zwei ICC 10er Raids und hatten bis vor kurzem mit einem Raidbündnis einen ICC 25er Stamm, der sich dann aber leider aufgelöst hat. Ihr könnt natürlich Euren Stamm weiterführen, solange Ihr Euch auch an anderen gildeninternen Aktivitäten beteiligt (Weekly, ICC 25er, Hero´s..)
 
Was wir Euch bieten: 
- Ungezwungenen Spielspass in einer Gilde mit netten, hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern - in einer familiären Umgebung.
- Eine gute Gilden- und Raidleitung, motivierte Spieler. 
- Ulduarerfahrung bis Yogg-Saron. 
- PdK 10er/25er auf Farmstatus. 
- 2 ICC 10er- Stammgruppen 5/12 und 6/12
- ICC 25er Erfahrung 4/12
- Teamspeak2-Server 
- Forum 
- Eigenes DKP-System 
- 5 Bankfächer voll mit Fläschchen, Buffood, Rohmaterialien und Splittern. 
- Die Möglichkeit immer Fragen zu stellen. Niemand wird Euch dumm kommen, wenn Ihr nach Skillungen oder Optimierungsvorschlägen fragt. 
- Die Möglichkeit regelmäßig an internen Raids teilzunehmen. 

Vielleicht habe ich Eure Neugierde geweckt. Unter **www.knightsofdarkness.de könnt Ihr mehr über uns erfahren.

Ich freue mich über eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Galadria
*


----------



## Goldbrand (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab dir mal ne PM geschickt - wenn ihr noch interesse habt, antworte einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

